# Dart Frog spawn



## grazzzz (Feb 2, 2009)

Well i tidyed up my Dartforogs Viv today and a petri dish was full of spawn, i have taken it out of the viv and kept it still in the petri dish but in a new tub added a dash of bottled water.What do i do next ?????????????????


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not sure but that is a fantastic picture

Someone else on rfuk had them a while back do a search


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

take a look at this seris of videos
How To Develop Poisonous Dart Frog Eggs: How To Care for Poison Dart Tadpoles | eHow.com

they should answer all your questions


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

*El Cope ! spawn*

Hi'a! great photo! 

:2thumb:

and well done with the spawn! Best thing to do is ask Ghastly, ( think you got them from him ? ):whistling2:
I really hope you get some little ones from them! I have Four young ones now ( El Cope ) and Three Micro Spots Young ones ! So lets hope we both have some at a later date to exchange for new blood Eh ?: victory: OR even better Send me the Spawn 

Spanner


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

anyone know how to stop theirs from breeding? i removed the huts and they just lay on the glass

why won't they stop...


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi wooding! 

what species are you talking about!

Spanner


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

not much you can do to stop them! mine breed all the time, give me a fresh clutch almost every week. I just don't let them develop. be glad that they are happy enough (and well cared for enough) to breed, some people have problems getting theirs to lay! xxx good luck with the eggs grazzz xx


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Once tadpoles hatch they should be placed in their own cup of water. Water changes daily. Feed fish flake, speralina and serra micron


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

animalstorey said:


> Once tadpoles hatch they should be placed in their own cup of water. Water changes daily. Feed fish flake, speralina and serra micron


Above statement does not apply to all darts...
If they're the auratus (guessing they are because of pic you used), they can be kept in community tubs / tanks.

I remove the petri dish- spray with a bit of water- either black water extract or with a bit of methyl in to prevent moulding), then cover with a petri lid. Leave like this just checking to keep moist until hatch day. I then increase the water until they're all swimming free. I then add all tads of same species (but often mix of ages and sizes into a 50l RUB or similar. With this volume of water I will hardly ever do water changes. I feed on spiralina or tad bites. For some species I also give bloodworm. When they are ready to morph, I either catch the froglet and place in its own sloped tub, or if have a decent amount the same age I either slope the whole tub, or lower the water level.

I also have other RUBs loaded with springtails ready for when they've absorbed there tails.

For most thumbnails, I rear indervidually as they are cannabalistic. 

For Pumilio- I do nothing! :lol2:


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

I was thinking of leaving my Hyloxalus azureiventris to parent rise there, but not too sure if that wise or not

btw already found on clutch of gone off eggs:2thumb:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

*frogs*

wow, wat a pic its well lush, i wanted to get some of these but to pricy for me at the mo would lov the challenge of hatching them out tho lol so if anyone sells the spawn cheap let me no lol


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

spanner said:


> Hi wooding!
> 
> what species are you talking about!
> 
> Spanner


 leucs

and they just won't stop

62 tadpoles/froglets and counting

i've been selling them in batches up too now and making ok money from it but i may want them to stop soon!

i heard letting the tank dry out will get them to stop, but i also heard that drying the tank and rehydrating it is what gets them to start in the first place!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I must say, this is really awesome... been reading this. I do love dart frogs, something I'd like to get at some point in my life.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Is that your pic, i swear that is ghastly ??


----------

